# το «γενναῖον ψεῦδος» του Πλάτωνα?



## Apollodorus

Λένε ότι o Πλάτων στην Πολιτεία χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο «γενναῖον ψεῦδος» (ευγενές ψέμα). Aλλά αυτό δεν μου φαίνεται σωστό γιατί το κείμενο λέει:



> τίς ἂν οὖν ἡμῖν, ἦν δ᾽ ἐγώ, μηχανὴ γένοιτο τῶν ψευδῶν τῶν ἐν δέοντι γιγνομένων, ὧν δὴ νῦν ἐλέγομεν, γενναῖόν τι ἓν ψευδομένους πεῖσαι  μάλιστα μὲν καὶ αὐτοὺς τοὺς ἄρχοντας, εἰ δὲ μή, τὴν ἄλλην πόλιν; (414β-ξ)



Δεν βλέπω το «γενναῖον ψεῦδος»!


----------



## sotos

Προκύπτει ως αυτονόητο ότι έλεγαν ένα "γενναίο ψεύδος". Έχει γράψει ένα σχετικό βιβλίο ο Κώστας Ζουράρις Γενναίον Ψεύδος


----------



## Apollodorus

sotos said:


> Προκύπτει ως αυτονόητο ότι έλεγαν ένα "γενναίο ψεύδος". Έχει γράψει ένα σχετικό βιβλίο ο Κώστας Ζουράρις Γενναίον Ψεύδος



Eυχαριστώ πολύ για το link.

Aν λέμε ότι

*ψευδόμενος = ψεῦδος*

και

*γενναῖόν ἓν ψευδομένους (ἓν γενναῖόν ψευδομένους) = “ἓν γενναῖόν ψεῦδος”*

γιατί είναι το “ψευδόμενος” στο πληθυντικό;


----------



## sotos

Όχι. Ψευδόμενος είναι αυτός που λέει ψεύδος (ψεύδη στον πληθυντικό). Ψευδόμενος είναι μετοχή.


----------



## sotos

Το κοίταξα καλύτερα. 
"μηχανὴ γένοιτο *τῶν ψευδῶν* τῶν ἐν δέοντι γιγνομένων, ὧν δὴ νῦν ἐλέγομεν, *γενναῖόν τι ἓν* ψευδομένους πεῖσαι μάλιστα μὲν καὶ αὐτοὺς τοὺς ἄρχοντας,..."

Το "γενναίον τί έν" αναφέρεται σε " [εν εκ] των ψευδών". Ένα από τα γενναία ψεύδη.


----------



## Apollodorus

sotos said:


> Το "γενναίον τί έν" αναφέρεται σε " [εν εκ] των ψευδών". Ένα από τα γενναία ψεύδη.



Nαι. Aλλά τότε ποιο είναι το ρήμα του «ψευδομένους»;


----------



## sotos

Apollodorus said:


> Nαι. Aλλά τότε ποιο είναι το ρήμα του «ψευδομένους»;


"Πείσαι" είναι κάτι σαν ρήμα (απαρέμφατο). Υπάρχουν και άλλα στην πρόταση. "Γένοιτο" είναι άλλο. Δηλαδή "να κάνουμε ένα κόλπο (μηχανή γένοιτο) ώστε με ένα γενναίο ψέμα και λέγοντας ψέματα (=ψευδόμενοι) να πείσουμε τους άρχοντες ....". Όπως λέει και ο Ζουράρις, κατά τον  ελληνικό τρόπο σκέψης, το ψέμα είναι μια βασική λειτουργία της δημοκρατίας.


----------



## Apollodorus

sotos said:


> "Πείσαι" είναι κάτι σαν ρήμα (απαρέμφατο). Υπάρχουν και άλλα στην πρόταση. "Γένοιτο" είναι άλλο. Δηλαδή "να κάνουμε ένα κόλπο (μηχανή γένοιτο) ώστε με ένα γενναίο ψέμα και λέγοντας ψέματα (=ψευδόμενοι) να πείσουμε τους άρχοντες ....". Όπως λέει και ο Ζουράρις, κατά τον  ελληνικό τρόπο σκέψης, το ψέμα είναι μια βασική λειτουργία της δημοκρατίας.



Δηλαδή πρώτον η έκφραση «ἓν γενναῖον ψεῦδος»/«ενα ευγενές ψέμα» δεν υπάρχει στην Πολιτεία.

Και δεύτερον, τι σημαίνει «ψεῦδος»; Mόνο μπορεί να σημαίνει «ψέμα», η μπορεί να σημαίνει κάτι άλλο σαν για παράδειγμα «μύθος». Στα αγγλικά «lie», είναι λίγο σκληρό και o Σωκράτης και o Γλαύκων μιλάνε για κάτι «φοινικικό»:



> ποῖόν τι; ἔφη.
> *μηδὲν καινόν*, ἦν δ᾽ ἐγώ, *ἀλλὰ Φοινικικόν τι*, πρότερον μὲν ἤδη πολλαχοῦ γεγονός, ὥς φασιν οἱ ποιηταὶ καὶ πεπείκασιν, ἐφ᾽ ἡμῶν δὲ οὐ γεγονὸς οὐδ᾽ οἶδα εἰ γενόμενον ἄν, πεῖσαι δὲ συχνῆς πειθοῦς (414ξ).



Δηλαδή *«τίποτε καινούργιο αλλά κάτι φοινικικό». *«Φοινικικό» αναφέρεται στο (φοινικικό) μύθο του Κάδμου. Λοιπόν «μύθος» φαίνεται να είναι καλύτερο από «ψέμα», νομίζω*.*


----------



## sotos

Δεν νομίζω ότι αναφέρεται σε αυτά που σήμερα λέμε "μύθους" . Γενικά σημείναι ψέμα (lie). Ίσως τότε κυκλοφορούσαν παραμύθια "φοινικικά" όπως σήμερα "ανατολικά", όπως το 1001 νύχτες.


----------



## Apollodorus

sotos said:


> Δεν νομίζω ότι αναφέρεται σε αυτά που σήμερα λέμε "μύθους" . Γενικά σημείναι ψέμα (lie). Ίσως τότε κυκλοφορούσαν παραμύθια "φοινικικά" όπως σήμερα "ανατολικά", όπως το 1001 νύχτες.



Kατά το λεξικό του Bailly (έκδοση 2020), «ψεῦδος» έχει περισσότερες σημασίες:



> *ψεῦδος, εος-ους (τὸ) 1 mensonge*, fausseté  …  *2 *sans intention de tromper, *erreur*, Plat. Rsp. 389 b ; particul. mensonge fait avec l’intention de rassurer une armée, XÉn. Mem. 4, 2, 17 || *3 invention poétique*, Pd. P. 2, 68, etc. ; Plut. M. 16 b, etc. ; au plur. Il. 21, 276 ; 23, 576 ; Od. 11, 365 ; 14, 387 ; 19, 203 ; HÉs. O. 25, 78 ; Th. 27 ; Soph. Ph. 831 ; Plat. Theæt. 173 a, etc. || *4 action déguisée, trompeuse*, Od. 14, 296 ; particul. *ruse de guerre*, DS. 20, 17 ; Plut. Sert. 10



1. ψέμα
2. λάθος
3. ποιητική εφεύρεση
4. κόλπο (στρατιωτικό κτλ)

Στιν αρχαία Ελλάδα ψέμα δεν είχε πάντα την ίδια ηθική αξία σαν σήμερα.

Ο μύθος του Σωκράτη δεν είναι ένα ψέμα συνηθισμένο αλλά κάτι διαφορετικό.

Tο «ψεῦδος» είναι για το καλό της πολιτείας (389β).

O Σωκράτης λέει ότι ένας μύθος μπορεί να είναι συνολικά αναληθής αλλά περιλαμβάνει και αλήθεια:



> οὐ μανθάνεις, ἦν δ᾽ ἐγώ, ὅτι πρῶτον τοῖς παιδίοις μύθους λέγομεν; τοῦτο δέ που ὡς τὸ ὅλον εἰπεῖν ψεῦδος, ἔνι δὲ καὶ ἀληθῆ (377α).



Гια αυτό λόγο μερικοί μεταφραστές προτιμάνε «μύθος» («some magnificent myth»/«ένας μεγαλοπρεπής μύθος», Desmond Lee) από «ψέμα» στην αυτή περίπτωση.

Δεν ξέρω ποια είναι η καλύτερη λύση στα νεαελληνικά όμως?


----------



## Nikolaos888

Apollodorus said:


> Δεν ξέρω ποια είναι η καλύτερη λύση στα νεαελληνικά όμως?



Ψέμα αναμφίβολα. Γιατί ο μύθος ως ομόρριζος με την μύηση αλλά και την μυωπία υποδηλώνει το κλειστό, το κρυφό, το κεκαλυμμένο. 

Ενώ το ψεύδος, ψέμα είναι η αλλοίωση της αλήθειας. 

Μπορεί ο μύθος ή παραμύθι να περιέχει ψεύδη αλλά αυτά δεν είναι άμεσα. Αυτό που λέει ο Σωκράτης είναι επεξηγηματικό. Να μην ταυτίσουμε λοιπόν τον μύθο με το ψέμα. 

Ενώ ο μύθος είναι μια συμβολική γλώσσα που αποκρύπτει αλλά υπονοεί το ψέμα μόνο αποκρύπτει την αλήθεια και δεν την υπονοεί και ο σκοπός δεν είναι η αποκάλυψή της αλλά η παραπλάνηση.


----------

